# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  2 νέα μέλη με AP ζητούν πληροφορίες για διαθέσιμους κόμβους

## papapanos

1ος : Παραλία Χαλκίδας πίσω απο τα Goody's. D-link AP 900+ με κατευθυντική κεραια 13dΒ
2ος :στην κωτσου απεναντι απο το γυμναστηριο genesis με το ιδιο AP 
και κεραια d-link omni 5dB
απαντηστε οσοι εχετε πληροφοριες για διαθεσιμους κομβους

----------


## papashark

Παιδιά, γραφτήτε στην nodedb για να βοηθήσετε αφενώς τους άλλους να ξέρουν που είστε, αφετέρου να γνωρίζει περισσότερος κόσμος ότι υπάρχετε  ::

----------


## papapanos

μπορει να μας δωσει καποιος email για επικοινωνια?

----------


## rosered

Papapanos εγω το Σαββατο (29/1) στηνω ενα ακομη if στον Καραμπαμπα στο υψος της Ευαγγελιστριας ετσι ωστε να μπορεσω να εξυπηρετησω πολλα μερη στην Χαλκιδα να συνδεθουν στο υπολοιπο δικτυο. (βλεπε περιοχες σαν εσενα)
Στειλε μου ενα μηνυμα με το κινητο σου να βρεθουμε και με τα υπολοιπα παιδια και να συζητησουμε πως θα κινηθουμε.Επισης θα μπουν το Σαββατο και τρια νεα if στην περιοχη του προσκοπειου, παπαθανασιου και Καραμπαμπα. (Μεγαλωνουμε σιγα σιγα χεχεχεχεχεχεχ)Κανονιστε να βρεθουμε το Σαββατοκυριακο μπας και κανουμε καμια προκοπη.  ::

----------


## papapanos

Δύσκολο για το Σαβ/ριακο γιατί κατεβαίνουμε Αθήνα! Θα τα πούμε καθημερινή αν είναι! Συγνώμη παιδιά αλλα δεν μπορούμε! Στο χάρτι εγώ είμαι ο Mars και ο φίλος μου ο papapanos.  ::

----------


## boy

rosered τι if στήνεις?

Μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα παραγγείλω κεραία.
Λογικά θα σε βλέπω από ΙΚΑ. Να κάνουμε το link που σου είχα πει.
Πες μου όταν το στήσεις.

Παπαθανασίου ποιος είναι?

----------


## papapanos

Ο Παπαθανασίου δεν υπάρχει. Θα σου πούμε απο Δευτέρα!

----------

